# Smith 642 pocket holster



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

I just received my Smith & Wesson 642 snub nose 38 and am in the market for a good (but reasonable) pocket holster. The FFL holder that received the gun for me had an Uncle Mikes pocket holster that I tried but you could see the butt of the handle in my pocket. It just did not set deep enough for good concealment. Is this a problem with most pocket holsters?

I seem to read a lot of good comments about the Mika and DeSantis Nemesis. Will either of these holsters let the gun ride deeper in the pocket than the Uncle Mikes?

Also, I have read comments where people say the DeSantis will let the gun drop out of the holster when sitting. Is this true?

Thanks to everyone who replies.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I own and have worn many different pocket holsters (I pocket carry 100%) and I have found the best holster for me to be the High Noon pocket grabber.










I do use a GALCO Pro 158 or a DiSantis Nemesis when clothing dictates a lighter holster. All of my trousers and shorts have extended and reinforced right pocket.BTW, I have worn a Nemesis for some time and have never had a problem with losing it on sitting down. With the extended pocket, the trouser material closes over the grip.










IMHO, you have the perfect pocket gun (642) now spend some extra cash and set it up right.

I also recommend a light brushing around the crane (I use an electric shaver brush) and a dry bore swab or patch through cylinders and bore at least once a week. You will pick up some lint, regardless of what rig you have.

Pocket carry dictates the same commitment to rigging and care as OWB or IWB. For me, it is a method and system in itself, not a stopgap measure when _I can't carry a cannon_.


----------



## mwbgtb (May 11, 2008)

I also have the S&W 642 and only use the Galso 158 pocket holster in my front cargo short pocket. ZIt is slim and works great. I have purchased others, but they were to bulky for me.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

ccm said:


> . . . am in the market for a good (but reasonable) pocket holster. . . DeSantis Nemesis. . .


I don't know about other holsters mentioned. For my 642 I bought the DeSantis Superfly.
Basically it's a Nemesis. But with a bigger rectangular flap attached to the outside with Velcro that helps avoid printing.
This works really well for me with cargo pants. And it can be left off for smaller pockets.
The flap is also reversible for southpaws.

$38 MSRP at their site. $25 at Midway USA.
DeSantis Super Fly Pocket Holster Ambidextrous S&W J-Frame 2-1/4" Barrel, Ruger LCR, Colt Detective Special Nylon Black - MidwayUSA


----------



## pabner (May 2, 2011)

mwbgtb said:


> I also have the S&W 642 and only use the Galso 158 pocket holster in my front cargo short pocket. ZIt is slim and works great. I have purchased others, but they were to bulky for me.


Ditto on the Galco 158.


----------

